# i few of my mice



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I like pictures 1, 4, 6, and 10 
I like 1 because he/she looks black based with white spots
4 cause i just love that color 
6 cause he looks siamese with splashes of black lol
and 10 cause i love any tan or fox i just think that its awesome how they have a different color on bottom then top and he/her line looks so clean its amazing lol


----------

